# Low maintenance aquarium



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

I've not got the time and energy to put into a dramatic aquascape so am thinking if I can come up with some kind of design which will truly be low maintenance.
Why not just do away with an aquarium you may ask - I have the time to sit and enjoy it, just not the energy to keep properly on top of things.
I think a tank without plants is reasonably boring so I'm wondering about some Anubias, Bucephelandra, maybe some java fern - whether these plants alone would keep things healthy.
I guess a big piece of wood could be the key to giving both something to plant on but also something to give the fish somewhere to hide.
Substrate leaves me wondering whether I can find a gravel that will not become full of algae or if a soil type substrate is a better option.
Filtration had left me wondering if a HOB would be a wise choice?! Something like the Seachem tidal which has a skimmer function built in; just unsure about noise.

I'm trying to think really easy so anyone with any suggestions I'm listening and looking.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Aug 2019)

It's very doable, What size tank?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

Iain Sutherland said:


> It's very doable, What size tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Probably something 90-100cm, I had got another Aquascaper 900 in mind but as I'm currently without one wondering the best cause of action so trying to weigh my options up.
It could be a bit smaller if looked at as sensible but a quick water change isn't the issue, it's the rest of the package.
I could even run CO2 if it was a good idea.
A friend has tried something but the whitish coloured gravel is proving a problem with discolouration, something I don't want to open myself upto.
I did miss Crypts off the planting list if I think are a good idea, just keen to avoid carpets and stem plants.


----------



## Siege (2 Aug 2019)

Soil. ProdiBio or Tropica. I personally find it less maintenance than fine gravel.

Crypts are sure low maintenance and add plant mass.

Filter up to you. personally I’d go with what you’ve already got, a powerful external and co2. 

Upto you with whatever really!


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

Siege said:


> Soil. ProdiBio or Tropica. I personally find it less maintenance than fine gravel.
> 
> Crypts are sure low maintenance and add plant mass.
> 
> ...


This is kind of what I have on one side of the balance and maybe just avoid the sand/gravel altogether.
If I was to stick with an Aquascaper 900 then it's making the height up, I'd toyed with the idea about this new millennium wood, simply for its size - only seen the one photo though.
I've got a Fluval G6 (well 2 if I need them) which are powerful, CO2 I have too.
Inlets/outlets are the problem as I was going to think about a frosted background but maybe if it was a bit more jungle style then blacking it out would be enough instead?

Maybe not quite what I have in mind but with a bit of adaptation could be the right idea - anyone experience with this kind of layout and how much time is needed aside from the water change?
https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/how-to-set-up-an-underwater-jungle-aquarium/


----------



## Siege (2 Aug 2019)

Hi Andrew.

Personally I’d go with with minimal maintenance plants. Ferns crypts etc (think George farmer easy maintenance style tank!)

Soil all over, donot need to clean the sand.

Upto you on wood. We have a massive piece of millennium wood sold ready to go into a 900 tank (tonnes of height). Just awaiting new shipment of millennium stone so we can dry scape it. Happy to send over a picture once done to give you an idea. It’ll probably be mix of soil and sand but will give you an idea.

Look at manzanita and plant ferns all over it also?

S.


----------



## alto (2 Aug 2019)

I suggest following Filipe Oliveira (he’s at Aquarium Gardens August 31, and FishCove Aquatics October 20) - he sets his home Aquariums so as to match his work schedule, and usually only trims every 45days 
Perhaps you can meet with him at one of these events

He discussed maintenance and fertilization of his 80x40x40cm home aquarium in these videos 

(I’m hoping for the same of his new contest tank once IAPLC results are out) 

I think it’s a lot easier to establish a tank initially with a good number of fast growing stems, then slowly remove these over several months - as the slow growers fill in 

You might consider doing the substrate in this style

Escape by Lauris 


For the linked PFK jungle style tank, most Vallisneria and Sagittaria species have high growth rates (though Tropica does list Vallisneria nana as medium growth rate) which then require regular removal - and as they readily propagate through the entire tank beneath the substrate can be rather messy and time consuming 
I thought I was containing V spiralis ‘Tiger’ to the back wall until shoots suddenly (at least I’ll swear it happened “suddenly” ) appeared everywhere in the tank. They’d hidden quite successfully beneath other plants until the first shoots reached a noticeable height 
And once I began searching 

Any chance you can have someone in to help with more intensive maintenance days?


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

@Siege yes, photo would be great please.
I've seen one picture of the millennium wood which I really liked but I guess it leaves me wondering how to fit it into this style so without really seeing what it can be like or how it's used I don't know.
It's probably the piece I had the photo of that's sold and there will never be another like it! haha
I'm a little way off being ready yet anyway but just trying to get a little organised for a change.
Manzanita I just don't see as a good value or choice wood for me to be honest. I've had some 'normal' from AG before you had the gnarled at AG and also had a load of gnarled over from Tom Barr and that was just the same in characteristics.

Just interested to see other scapes like it I think.


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> I think it’s a lot easier to establish a tank initially with a good number of fast growing stems, then slowly remove these over several months - as the slow growers fill in


This is something I know but have also seen some not done this way, I thought the stems were more for balancing things out chemistry wise.



alto said:


> You might consider doing the substrate in this style


Damn you! I REALLY love that and I've had the photos saved for a very long time now but the one thing which has left me wondering is how do I clean the gravel if (when) it becomes dirty?



alto said:


> For the linked PFK jungle style tank, most Vallisneria and Sagittaria species have high growth rates (though Tropica does list Vallisneria nana as medium growth rate) which then require regular removal - and as they readily propagate through the entire tank beneath the substrate can be rather messy and time consuming
> I thought I was containing V spiralis ‘Tiger’ to the back wall until shoots suddenly (at least I’ll swear it happened “suddenly” ) appeared everywhere in the tank. They’d hidden quite successfully beneath other plants until the first shoots reached a noticeable height
> And once I began searching


It was only a quick link I found for the kind of look, more to focus on the crypts really I think.



alto said:


> Any chance you can have someone in to help with more intensive maintenance days?


Not anyone who really knows what they are doing and it's something I'd like to eliminate if possible, the whold idea for this shake up.


----------



## Keith GH (3 Aug 2019)

Andrew

I had no choice age 80+ and general health I had stop all my Aquarium work.  I changed to Terrascape the maintenance is a very little trimming and misting every morning and that only takes a few minutes plus its a lot cheaper to run as they only have a standard plant lighting system controlled by a simple on off timer.

Keith


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Andrew
> 
> I had no choice age 80+ and general health I had stop all my Aquarium work.  I changed to Terrascape the maintenance is a very little trimming and misting every morning and that only takes a few minutes plus its a lot cheaper to run as they only have a standard plant lighting system controlled by a simple on off timer.
> 
> Keith


I understand your circumstance has led to your choice which is what is also leading my thinking but I'm more looking towards fish over plants and not the other way around.
If it looks like it's not going to work then I will just have to try and think of something else.


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2019)

It would also be worth considering Aquarium Design Group hardscape dominant scapes 

Recent UNS 60U scape 
(FB link)

You could order Tropica aquarium plants on wood/rock etc so they’re just placed into the scape without root disturbance; perhaps other plant nurseries offer similar products - for any “carpet” effects, there are several plants grown on pads that can be separated or planted as is, in this way tank begins with a relatively large plant mass so maybe less susceptible to initial algaes


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Aug 2019)

Andrew if you really want low maintenance then forget co2.  Weekly water changes are pretty unavoidable with co2.
Setting up a dirt tank is a really good low maintenance set up.  To give you an idea my paludarium gets about 3 or 4 water changes a year and at best bi weekly ferts.  I guess it could be thought of as a part walstad tank...? Crypts and jungle style would be idea for this type of tank.

It's very reasonable to have a fully planted and scaped tank, no co2 with monthly water changes you just need a little patience or use large established plants to start with.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> It would also be worth considering Aquarium Design Group hardscape dominant scapes


This is the kind of thing I had been considering in the first place but with no real access to wood anything like they use in the UK and it seeming there is no real way to avoid the thin layer of sand blowing around in an aquarium the dimensions I have in mind it seems a non starter. White coloured sands and gravels seem to become a magnet for algae also I think which is what I think makes these aquariums look balanced.



alto said:


> You could order Tropica aquarium plants on wood/rock etc so they’re just placed into the scape without root disturbance; perhaps other plant nurseries offer similar products - for any “carpet” effects, there are several plants grown on pads that can be separated or planted as is, in this way tank begins with a relatively large plant mass so maybe less susceptible to initial algaes


will look into but ferns etc already on wood tend to want putting on a bigger piece so negates the point in the first place I think.



Iain Sutherland said:


> Andrew if you really want low maintenance then forget co2. Weekly water changes are pretty unavoidable with co2.
> Setting up a dirt tank is a really good low maintenance set up. To give you an idea my paludarium gets about 3 or 4 water changes a year and at best bi weekly ferts. I guess it could be thought of as a part walstad tank...? Crypts and jungle style would be idea for this type of tank.


I've just had a look through your Paludarium and if I'm honest it's just not something I really like the look of although I'm grateful for the suggestion. 



Iain Sutherland said:


> It's very reasonable to have a fully planted and scaped tank, no co2 with monthly water changes you just need a little patience or use large established plants to start with.


Is this separate from your Paludarium suggestion? I've patience and could even leave plants to mature before I set them out in a bare bottomed tank if that would make sense.

I do like the suggestion from @alto but it seems every idea I put problems in front of myself. I also wonder if things like trying to add ATO, doser pipes and even a spraybar that doesn't stand out in a hope things just look built in are a bigger part of my problem here - OCD I'm thinking. For example in @Iain Sutherland Paludarium the green inlet/outlet just stand out like a sore thumb to me and it's what my eye is drawn to.

I think this is why I was considering a HOB filter to try and hide things within. 
The big problem with a HOB aside form others is I think would be the noise also as it's near where I sleep.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 
I have tanks where I don't/can't do any maintenance for extended time periods, they aren't a thing of beauty, and they are definitely jungles, but they "work".





Iain Sutherland said:


> Setting up a dirt tank is a really good low maintenance set up. To give you an idea my paludarium gets about 3 or 4 water changes a year and at best bi weekly ferts. I guess it could be thought of as a part walstad tank...? Crypts and jungle style would be idea for this type of tank.


I'd go down that route, although I would only have a thin layer of soil (below sand), and I would use a low nutrient soil. 





alto said:


> For the linked PFK jungle style tank, most Vallisneria and Sagittaria species have high growth rates


I think you need _Cryptocoryne_ spp., aroids, mosses and ferns. I'd look for plants with slow growth rates and persistent leaves. If I wasn't sure about a plant, leaf colour might be useful. If it has dark green leaves it is more likely to be a success. 

I wouldn't necessarily have stems for the growing in period either, I would definitely go down the floating plant route. They are much easier to thin and they have access to aerial CO2. Once the tank is up and running I would still have them, but just thin them down to a 1/3 coverage every month or so.

I wouldn't go down the surface skimmer route for the filter intake, even If I didn't have floating plants. I think it is always going to require maintenance. I'd go a Hamburg Matten Filter or a <"really substantial foam block"> on the filter intake of an external.   





Andrew Butler said:


> Manzanita I just don't see as a good value or choice wood for me to be honest.


<"PYO Oak for me">, the heart-wood is very hard and persistent, and now, after they've cut the corn, is a perfect time to go looking for it. 

Last, but definitely not least, I would add snails and _Asellus. 
_
cheers Darrel

.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hamburg Matten Filter


I've never come across these before so are something to read up on, thanks.


dw1305 said:


> I'd go down that route, although I would only have a thin layer of soil (below sand), and I would use a low nutrient soil.


So I correctly understand the definition of a dirt tank is one that uses composted soil and is capped with sand/stone?
how do you keep the sand/gravel clean? I think this is what pushed me away from the Escape idea which I love, aside from the planting not being to my taste
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/escape.40308/page-2


dw1305 said:


> the heart-wood is very hard and persistent, and now, after they've cut the corn, is a perfect time to go looking for it.
> 
> Last, but definitely not least, I would add snails and _Asellus.
> _
> cheers Darrel


I've a wood scavenge on the cards but it's finding some with interesting enough shape in my opinion; I know the species' to look for, just not finding them with enough character.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> You might consider doing the substrate in this style


This really is one of my favourite looking hardscapes; I know there's a bare end to the wood but I would try to do without that.
Has anyone ever tried this method; having a thin layer of stone on top of a substrate
From experience using this rounded stone alone leads to debris getting caught up a bit too much.
I worry that having a layer of stone over soil would mean it very easy to disturb the stone and end up with a mix and how do you keep the stone clean; a good herd of shrimp snails, dwarf ottos and some Siamese algae eaters - are these enough alone?
Assuming the above could work I think that interesting piece of wood which I have looked for before is my big stumbling block again
Assuming I get answers to the above another option is this but adapt the planting to my taste and maintenance so simply add a few crypts and some Bucephalandra and Anubias to the wood as a starter.
I think this photo says it all but just not to my taste with the moss or the way it grew in you can see in Lauris' thread - personal preference.


 
Credit to Lauris
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/escape.40308/


----------



## dw1305 (3 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> I've never come across these before so are something to read up on, thanks.


Have a look at <"Swiss Tropicals">. The owner, Stephan Tanner, is a <"Swiss scientist domiciled in the USA">.  I've linked the <"Aquarium Biofiltration"> article before, but it really is <"essential reading"> if you want a long term, low-tech, low maintenance set-up. 




Andrew Butler said:


> So I correctly understand the definition of a dirt tank is one that uses composted soil and is capped with sand/stone?


Normally, you can just use soil, but it will tend to cloud the water etc. until it is biologically stable. Because I want my plants to grow slowly I use the same approach, but I have <"90% sand and about 5% clay and leaf mold">.





Andrew Butler said:


> how do you keep the sand/gravel clean?


I think that is where the snails and _Asellus_ come in handy. You tend to get <"less mulm with them">, possibly because they are pretty efficient "moppers up" of any spare organic matter. 

The only tanks I have which get much accumulation of sediment are the ones with _Ceratophyllum_ in them, presumably because it has a much faster growth than any of the other plants I keep, and stiff leaves with a lot more structural material in them 





Andrew Butler said:


> I've a wood scavenge on the cards but it's finding some with interesting enough shape in my opinion; I know the species' to look for, just not finding them with enough character.


Tricky, I planted a <"Corkscrew Hazel"> (_Corylus avellana_ "Contorta"), with the hope that it might provide some suitable wood, but even then as it grows the older wood becomes a lot less contorted. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Asellus


another inhabitant I've not heard of! - You really are a world of knowledge @dw1305 
Just for instance say I can with ease make the concept of 'pebbles' over substrate work (like in Lauris escape aquascaoe) are these a good addition still or will the fish just eat them up?
What are your thoughts on 'pebbles' over substrate and the suggestions I made above?


dw1305 said:


> Tricky, I planted a <"Corkscrew Hazel"> (_Corylus avellana_ "Contorta"), with the hope that it might provide some suitable wood, but even then as it grows the older wood becomes a lot less contorted.


I'm not so sure our climate lends itself to twisty pieces of tree growing is part of my problem. Bit of a bummer it's not working how you'd hoped - very frustrating I'm sure.


----------



## dean (3 Aug 2019)

I’ve been thinking of a real low tech low maintenance setup for a while now and I’ve thought about a tank just of Anubis 
Just plain gravel substrate 
Nana as ground cover then taller ones at the back 
Surface covered with plants 

The only drawback I can think of is the initial cost if it’s a large tank 

That’s if you want a fully planted aquarium 

Otherwise I’d go with a riparian no plants actually in the water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (3 Aug 2019)

And if the stocking level is minimal then just a pump to circulate the water 

Or go old school with an under gravel filter 

For the riparian just need a pump to raise the water up to the plants then a waterfall back down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (11 Aug 2019)

dw1305 said:


> I think it is always going to require maintenance. I'd go a Hamburg Matten Filter


what's your views over this?
Not the Hamburg but it maybe meets everything halfway?


----------



## dw1305 (11 Aug 2019)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> what's your views over this? Not the Hamburg but it maybe meets everything halfway?


Yes it should work fine. I agree with the comments @dean  and Marcel @zozo  have made.

The real advantage of the <"matten filter"> is that it can't really clog, and even if your air pump, or power-head, stops working the outer, upper layer of the sponge will remain oxygenated and will carry on performing nitrification. I see that as an advantage even over an over-tank, planted trickle filter.

I'm never going to that route, but if I was to keep fish in a system without plants, if I did I would definitely have a HMF in the system.

If I ever got as fish house (pretty unlikely) I would definitely go down the piston air pump, air main, <"corner (eck) matten filter"> route.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hanuman (19 Aug 2019)

Haven't read the whole threat but you seem to want something simple, no (little) maintenance, no headaches. Check this guy out:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Kk8tvhHkWMMfKBb0q0X9g/videos
No Ferts, No CO2, No filter, No magic.


----------

